# Buying a Car in Ruwais



## scaff71 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
Ill be moving to Ruwais in the next 2 weeks after finalizing my contract in Abu Dhabi several weeks ago, 
Part of my contract agreement includes car allowance of AED 75,000 . I have been searching online for hours trying to find car dealers in Ruwais but nothing has come up, they all seem to be in Abu Dhabi or other major cities. 
Can anyone advice if there is car dealers in the Ruwais area or surrunding areas 

Thanks Guys !


----------

